# Vintage Watch Newbie!



## megamuel (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello all, I just wanted to introduce myself and ask a few questions if I may! My name is Sam, I am 25 and a complete newbie in the world of vintage watches! I need a new hobby and as I quite like watches I thought it may be a nice idea to buy some old vintage watches and have a tinker and a clean and get them serviced/repaired then be able to wear a nice bit of history on my wrist! I found this site while I was researching some watches online and thought I'd drop a post here and see if I can get any advice! First of all I wanted to know if there are any price guides available for vintage watches either online or as books. I've found this - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Price-Guide-Watches-No/dp/1574326430/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266887380&sr=8-3 but I think it might be aimed at an American audience I'm not sure, so does anyone know of any British equivalents? I was also wondering which aspects of vintage watch restoration can be carried out by a novice and which require professional help? I'm guessing I shouldn't do any more than clean the thing?! Oh and can anyone suggest any nice brands to get started with? I've seen a few Bulova watches on ebay that are quite nice, are they any good? I was also wondering whether its possible to make a bit of beer money from this hobby, as in buying, tidying up/getting repaired and selling for a profit... Or is that pretty difficult to do? Does any body here do that? Anyway, look forward to talking to you all. Please feel free to offer me any advice, all is welcome! Catch you soon,

Sam.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

depends how much beer you drink







-but welcome


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Sam....

To be honest, price guides are out of date as soon as they are printed, values fluctuate loads depending on whats flavor of the month, of course there are baselines for 'classics' but condition is so so important with vintage, lots of fake stuff and aftermarket parts out there....

If you find something you like run it by the forum to get opinions


----------



## megamuel (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello again. Well Bridgeman I drink quite a lot of beer so many just a contribution towards the fund would be nice! As for the price guides, it was mainly so I could make sure I'm not getting ripped off but I guess that comes with experience more than anything. Anyway, I'm a bit sad today as I found a watch that I really liked on ebay, I put quite a high bid in to try and seal it but I was outbid. It was so nice  It was by Louvic, anybody heard of them? I'll try and post a picture... I've also seen an Enicar watch that I quite like but my heart isn't set on it as much as the Louvic! Also, could someone please explain to me what a "Gold filled case" is? Is it like gold plating?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Gold filled is thicker and more durable... A quick google got this

Goldfilled, or Gold-Filled, abbreviated g.f. = Lower in gold content than 10 KT, usually 1/20 or 1/12 KT. In this technique a sheet of gold is mechanically applied to the surface. Victorian pieces are likely to be unmarked, but later pieces are marked with the fineness of the gold layer, and the part by weight of the gold. For example any piece marked "1/10 12K G.F." is composed of at least 1/10 12K gold based on the weight of the finished piece. In the U.S. gold - filled pieces must be at least 1/20 by weight to be classified as gold-filled.

Any help


----------



## megamuel (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh I see, thanks Gaz. I want to post some pictures but I can only see a way of doing it by adding a link, is it possible to upload a picture from your computer???


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

No you need to link to a hosting site there are a few free ones about


----------

